

New Friendfeed design and email features - craigbellot
http://blog.friendfeed.com/2009/04/whole-new-friendfeed.html

======
dcurtis
That email stuff is a blatant rip-off of Posterous.

The more I read about the new Friendfeed beta, the more it feels like a
Frankentwitter, collecting various features from other services and injecting
them into the Twitter UI. I wonder what they'll end up with. I hope it's
better than Twitter.

~~~
paul
Post-by-mail is a very old feature. Blogger.com has had it for a very long
time, for example (as have other blogging services).

~~~
paul
Also, FriendFeed has had post-by-mail (originally called mail2ff) since before
Posterous even launched.

